

How Congress unknowingly legalized PRISM in 2007 - yuhong
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2013/06/06/how-congress-unknowingly-legalized-prism-in-2007/

======
lawnchair_larry
What is up with the names of these bills? "Protect America Act"? Do people not
feel their intelligence is being insulted when asked to support something with
such a title?

~~~
rhizome
Generally, it's pure insidiousness. When Congress wants to push something
through they always give it either an innocuous name like the PAA, or
something nobody will publically disagree with, like a "Keep Pedophiles Away
From Children Act," which mandates things more mundane and far-reaching than
the title's goal.

------
jwr
"Congress unknowingly legalized"?

I'd say the U.S. has serious problems.

------
alexsilver
This always happens when people without any knowledge and understanding have
the power to approve and impact so many lives.

Re: names of government bills, it's all a "marketing gimmick" to make sure the
bills get approved. If you call it "Spy and monitor everyone (just in case)",
no politician will have the balls to vote in favour and the press will have a
field day. The moment you call it Protect America Act, everyone is screaming
"yea"!

